# Auto-Trail delivery delays



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

So how many people out there are waiting for a new Autotrail? How long overdue is yours?

Ordered a Chieftain G last April and latest delivery date, and still going backwards, is 18 April (they haven't confirmed year thinking about it)!  

Believe it when we see it! Easter is now blown and probably May Day holiday too, never mind summer hols - looking forward to Christmas!! :roll:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello, We ordered a new Autotrail 696 in October 06 but we told it would be 1st March because of the availability of the new Fiat Chassis. Fingers crossed delivery is next week, 13th April!!. Your Chieftain G delivery seems a very long time, what where you told orginally?
Regards, Sennen 523.


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi

We were initially told end Dec/early Jan by the dealer (although auto-trail deny that a production run was ever planned for this time). Then February, March and after discussion direct with Auto-trail just before and after Easter! How longs a piece of string.

Sure yours will be fine - seems to me that builds are random - how ong orders have been outstanding has no impact on build order, though I am not sure what does. 

Happy motoring hope you catch some of the good weather forcast!


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello again Happyhippy, I have been told that Autotrail build models in batches because of production line changes. Your Chieftain is certainly a nice Motorhome. Is this your first Autotrail and are you concerned about some of the bad Autotrail reports on MHF site?
Thanks. Sennen 523.


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi

Appreciate that the batch system applies but they are now into tag axle builds - a new Chieftain G was delivered to our dealer yesterday, but not ours! Yes it may be our first Autotrail!! As for bad reports the real HappyHippy would have to answer - I'm his wife!! If he is concerned he's keeping quiet - guess he thinks I've got my hands full trying to find out if we will ever take delivery!


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, we are waiting for delivery of a new Autotrail Tracker, we ordered it in February this year and we were told it should be with us May/June. Reading about all the delays, we are just wondering if ours will be here on time.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I have been told that Autotrail build models in batches because of production line changes





> Appreciate that the batch system applies but they are now into tag axle builds


We were at the factory last weekend on an Autotrail Rally.
In answer to quote 1 Yes they do build in batches of a model.
In answer to quote 2 Yes they are currently building tag axle models.

All the the models in various stages of production and ALL of the components around the factory awaiting assembly were for

The Arapaho model ONLY

Several single axle (possibly Cheyannes) were in PDI prior to having graphics applied. I guess that was the end of the last production run. 
So I would assume from that the Arapaho production had only started week commencing 26th March.

As they only build 5 or 6 vans a week, as far as I could see the Arapho would be the only model produced in early April judging by the quantity of cabinets etc around the factory floor. (enough for 2 to 3 weeks)

Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear, but that's what I saw last Saturday.

Dennis


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

For all those waiting for delivery of Autotrails try logging on to Elite Motorhomes of Banbury. They had a large display of available ones in various models when I was there 10 days ago. Why wait when you can get one from stock. They definitely have a Tracker EK.
http://www.caravanfinder.net/elitem/sales.htm


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi

I don't think any of you are making me feel much better! I just want what was promised for early April - one Chieftain G. I am told its in PDI but there again Autotrail also say they are building 5 vehicles a day! A quote from the Sale and Marketing Manager! Who knows what the truth is!!!


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi 2kias, Thanks for writing to say there is a Autotrail Tracker at Elite Motorhomes, but the problem is we have put down a deposit on our order and really don't want to lose the money.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi all

We ordered our Cheiftain G in September (this is our first motorhome) and the dealer wrote March delivery on our deposit receipt.
We were originally told at the begining of March it would be 16th.
On the 16th we were told it had been held up in PDI and would be 21st.
On the 22nd we were told it was still in PDI!!! and should be 27th.
On the 27th we were told it would be 28th and we got a phone call to say it had arrived at the dealers. Our only problem now is that we missed the slot for a Van Bitz alarm to be fitted and the earliest this can be done is 13th April, so we will be collecting on the 14th April. We have been advised to try for £100 per day compensation, as we had March delivery written on our receipt.
When Roger mentioned compensation on the 27th, our dealer choked, and when he called us to say it had arrived he asked Roger how he felt about Cruise control. To his dismay Roger told him he wasn't bothered as he has it on the car and unless you have a very clear road, its not a lot of use. the Dealer then went on to say the delay was caused by Fiat not having enough chassis. Fiat can only supply with cruise control fitted, and according to our dealer, Autotrail have absorbed the cost just to keep production going. Don't know if this is true, or if this is because we are looking for compensation!

Sandra


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Sandra

Well at least you will have in next week! Hope you enjoy! So you have cruise control wanted or not!! Hope you get some compensation too!

Lynda


----------

